# Where to scan in Pembrokeshire?



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

hi everyone


Does anyone have any suggestions for a clinic near Fishguard?  I just need a scan sometime in August to ensure that my follicles are quiet prior to having egg donor IVF at the end of August.


Any suggestions very welcome.


Many thanks


VEC


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont think there is anywhere in pembrokeshire that can scan, probably swansea would be your best bet if not cardiff as you need to see someone who can measure follicles

you could try

londons womens clinic in swansea
oaktree parc clinic in swansea, not sure they can do what you are looking for though
natural health and fertility clinic cardiff ( probably would be my choice and see arriana)
innermost secrets cardiff

good luck


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Kara
Thank you very very much for your suggestion, will give them a call.  Did think that probably I'd need to go to Swansea or Cardiff.  


Hope all is going beautifully with your new life as a mother!


VEC X


----------

